# ground transportation caymans



## Loggie (Sep 26, 2007)

I would like to know who you would recommend for ground transportation to and from the Moritts.  We are NOT going to rent a car and we are looking for someone to take us (2adults) from the airport, to the IGA and then onto the Morrits and then back to the airport 2 weeks later.


----------



## Htoo0 (Sep 27, 2007)

Latest info I read is McCurley's charges $30 per couple or $47 up to four one way. Ph# 1-345-916-0235  Government taxi price is $57. Last I knew McCurley's stopped at a grocery on the way out. Have heard there is now a small gorcery across the street from morritts. Enjoy! 
It's a great place to visit but I wish I didn't own there. :ignore:


----------



## Seaside (Sep 27, 2007)

*Ground Transportation*

That phone # is for Frank Conolly and his son, Leon, they also do airport pickups. The prices for McCurley's is CI not US. Also, if you want to go to a Restaurant, Portofino's, which is 2 miles from Morritt's, will pick up and drop off. The grocery store across from Morritt's should have everything you need, and if not, you can order and they will have their truck bring it up the next day as they get deliveries everyday. All grocery stores are closed on Sundays, if you will be arriving on a Sunday, you can go to one of the local gas stations to get staples, bread, milk, eggs, butter, etc. Hope this information helps.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Sep 27, 2007)

I would reccomend renting a car....rather than a cab.


----------



## Cappy (Sep 27, 2007)

*What is the price of a cab??*

I have 10 people going & have a 9 person van to run around for the week but I still need to get 3 people to & from the airport!! There will be a lot of luggage also!!! 2 pieces each so 20 pieces of luggage!!


----------



## Caladezi (Sep 27, 2007)

Cappy said:


> I have 10 people going & have a 9 person van to run around for the week but I still need to get 3 people to & from the airport!! There will be a lot of luggage also!!! 2 pieces each so 20 pieces of luggage!!



Best bet is to rent two vans.


----------



## Kola (Oct 1, 2007)

Steamboat Bill said:


> I would reccomend renting a car....rather than a cab.



I wonder why do you recommend car rental ? Safety ? Convenience ? What do you expect to pay per rental day ?
We will be there in Febr. and plan to spend most of our time at the Morritts Grand resort. We are looking for a quite relaxing holiday. 

K.


----------



## Htoo0 (Oct 2, 2007)

Many don't mind the isolation of the east end. That was one of the reasons I purchased there. However, I couldn't handle being limited to dining in, or going to david's/Ivan's or to the Reef next door for the whole week. We like to explore other restaurants, Rum Point, a liesurely drive or two along the ocean, etc. So we always rent a car. However, many visitors don't. Entirely up to you. Have a great time- just don't purchase from the developer!


----------



## Cappy (Oct 6, 2007)

*Vans are $900 a week so I can't rent 2 Vans!!*




Caladezi said:


> Best bet is to rent two vans.



DOES ANYONE know the cost of a cab??? 
That is what I really need to know!! I can rent a car for $308 for the week but I would like to save money with a cab if I can!!


----------



## Caladezi (Oct 6, 2007)

If you look up to answer Number2 you will see what you asked for.


----------



## Htoo0 (Oct 6, 2007)

Sorry, I used that fancy word- "taxi".    ($57.)


----------



## Cappy (Oct 7, 2007)

*I can't call on the phone I need email address!!*

All I have is a cell phone & on my plan there isn't calling out of US!! I still don't see any price!! I need to know if I am better off with a cab, service or car? What is a cab & what is a pick up & drop off?


----------



## Seaside (Oct 7, 2007)

You said, Cappy, that you will be renting a van for the week however will need to get luggage and 3 other people to the resort? If so, my recommendation would be to book a service prior to arriving, such as Frank Conolly, 1-345-916-0235 and let him know how many people and approximately the amount of luggage. This way when you arrive, after going through Immigration and Customs, you will be set. The people that will be going with the driver can leave while you go to the rental car agency for your van. It is a 40-50 minute drive to Morritt's, along the Seaside Road, lovely. If Frank is unable to accommodate you, he will let you know who can. He charges about $35 CI for the ride, for 3 people. I would also suggest to let him know about the return ride to the airport when you call. You can get a taxi when you arrive, they will charge $57 US, the government rate, to take you to the resort. It may take a while to get someone to do so with the amount of luggage you say you will have. Hope this information helps.


----------



## Seaside (Oct 7, 2007)

unless you want to wait at the airport for a taxi, it would be easier to make plans beforehand.....perhaps someone in your group can make the call for you.


----------



## Caladezi (Oct 7, 2007)

Frank does not have an e-mail address to contact him.  Since you do have a computer, sign up on Skype and call him with that.  It will only cost you a few cents.  If you're concerned about that, perhaps Grand Cayman wasn't a good choice since things are quite expensive on the island.


----------



## Htoo0 (Oct 8, 2007)

Cayman- Home of the $10 Hamburger!


----------



## Seaside (Oct 8, 2007)

true, however there are Burger Kings, Pizza Huts, etc. in town


----------



## ralphd (Oct 9, 2007)

Morritt's Transportation Page:

'   http://www.morrittproperties.com/Page18_Transportation.htm    '


----------



## ralphd (Oct 9, 2007)

We use McCurley's for car rental. They will provide airport transfers and have the car waiting for you at the resort. Telephone number on previous Morritt's post- email address below:

BA and McCurley Greene
mccurley@cwhiptop.com


----------

